# Actinic light?



## PlaygroundTactics (Oct 19, 2004)

well i just got a light strip for xmas for the new 65 gal im setting up with live plants for a discus tank... anyway my mom got me a strip with 2 60w compact daylights (which is enough for my plants but it also has 2 pretty high wattage "ACTINIC" lights in it too... are these for coral and whatnot.. for like a reef tank? and will it help me grow my plants?

i need to know if its worth keeping both the daylight lights and actinics on to help grow my plants. the actinic is a bright bluish light and the daylight is like any other daylight... when you run them both it gives off almost the same color as a nice flourescent light.

gimme all the info you got









thanks


----------

